

Artur Bergman (Wikia) on SSDs at O'Reilly Velocity - Fuck NoSQL, Sharding, ... - dajobe
http://www.livestream.com/oreillyconfs/video?clipId=pla_3beec3a2-54f5-4a19-8aaf-35a839b6ecaa

======
bradleyland
SSDs remind me of the old "the russians used a pencil" joke [1]. Artur's
presentation was funny, and maybe a little ridiculous in its presentation, but
100% true. We all spend a whole lot of time fighting IO on our infrastructure
when we could spend a few bucks and fix the problem at it's core: spinning
magnetic platter storage sucks.

1 - Yes, I know it's not real, but it's funny and it makes a great point.

------
drcode
yup.

